# Samsung printer offline - I've tried the usual



## moosefactoryuk (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi,

Bought a new Samsung SCX-3400 B&W laser printer. After working fine for a day, it now won't come online, says offline on the computer. When I wake it up by pressing power button on printer it looks ok on the printer (green light status, solid blue light wps). Troubleshooting just says can't connect to printer. I've tried reinstalling but that hasn't worked either. Please help! I have 100s of pages to print!

Many thanks.


----------



## moosefactoryuk (Oct 3, 2012)

UPDATE

Finally managed to reinstall but every time I try to print it prints a couple of pages then says port error and stops the print job. Please help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Since you posted in Networking I guess we are supposed to assume the printer is network connected. Ethernet or Wi-Fi? Is your laptop connected by ethernet or Wi-Fi? Have you checked to make sure the PC is not losing its network connection? Have you check to make sure the printer is not losing its network connection?


----------



## moosefactoryuk (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi thanks. Yes networked via wifi. I have removed the printer from the pc two times now and reinstalled. A printjob will get part way before saying port is not connected and sometimes comes back on but more often than not it goes to 'offline' as far as pc thinks although it says its fine on the printer. Which means uninstalling and reinstalling. I've been trying to print for hours now please help! Many thanks!

The network connection has not failed on either machine as far a I can tell.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Can you ping the printer?


----------



## moosefactoryuk (Oct 3, 2012)

How do I ping in Windows 7? I go to run then ping and the system screen only comes up for a split second then closes so I can't see the result.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Run the Command Prompt as Administrator (Right Click Run as Administrator)


----------



## moosefactoryuk (Oct 3, 2012)

Can't ping at the moment, which is just after printing about 20 pages then it goes port not connected.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Can you login to the web interface, which would be the IP Address of the printer? Sounds like there is an option that is putting the device to sleep.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you can ping the printer before printing and then the ping fails when the print job fails either the PC or printer has lost network connection.


----------



## moosefactoryuk (Oct 3, 2012)

can't access web interface, does it exist? Terrynet yes that is the case but at no point does my laptop nor my printer say it has lost network access. What do I do? Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In the trouble condition can you ping the router from the PC? Can you ping the printer from the router or another computer?

Usually there is a web interface for a network ready printer. If there isn't, I would guess there is a powerful interface directly on the printer.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

If you can manually print out a configuration page from the controls on the printer, this may also help in seeing any setup issues.


----------



## moosefactoryuk (Oct 3, 2012)

Well for some reason it started to work again, no idea why. Now that it is working I can access web interface and every time it failed to work it printed out a config page. But if I can somehow prevent this from happening again that would be good. Any ideas? It started to work again after about fourth reinstall.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

How is this device connected to the router? Wireless? If so, I would directly connect with a cable becasue it sounds like either one it has a bad connection or another signal is interfering.


----------



## moosefactoryuk (Oct 3, 2012)

It is connected through wifi but when I try to connect with USB it has errors trying to install the drivers.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

There's little excuse for errors installing Windows 7 driver(s) for a new printer. You have the latest driver(s) from Samsung's web site? If so, a call or email to Samsung is in order. They'll want to know the exact error messages.


----------

